# pump group 2day



## bex123 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have another pump group today , not been on here much as i am trying to get my head round my levels at the mo , i have to admit i think i have the settings and basals and bolus amount right , my problem seems to be my appaling carb counting skills  i knew my bad maths skills would cause a prob ,thing is i have to show the whole group my appaling results... oh for a full day with out me messing it up...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 11, 2010)

good luck bex - I'm dreading my group meeting on 1st sept! My levels are horrific at the mo 

Dyu know if Julie Charman will be there today? If she is, can you tell her I've dropped her an email? OH and say hi to Helen for me


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck Bex hun xx


----------



## bex123 (Aug 11, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> good luck bex - I'm dreading my group meeting on 1st sept! My levels are horrific at the mo
> 
> Dyu know if Julie Charman will be there today? If she is, can you tell her I've dropped her an email? OH and say hi to Helen for me



hi sam yeah ive been dreading this one too..levels are all over the place i thought i was good at carb counting but it seems i am so sensitive even a tiny bit out and the bg goes haywire grrr

i dont know who's gonna be there today , helen is usually there and the diatitian(forgotten her name)lol and jackie ryder (my dsn/pump nurse) , i was cheeky last time i was there and asked if they could getme a free skin and they said they would try and get me one for this time 

wil say hi for u


----------



## shiv (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck Bex! Hope it goes well


----------



## tracey w (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck Bex.

Do you have a bolus calculator on your pump? sorry I cant remember which pump you have.  Or is that you are misguessing the CHO you put in? We all do that sometimes, cont worry.

You will get used to "knowing" how much CHO there are in things as you will  get used to how they affect your levels.  I find i dont always trust the CHO printed on packets, eg, some sandwiches or ready meals.  Rule of thumb for me if I dont think what it says is right I go with what I think is in it instead.

I notice things that are generally wrong are meals with potatoes/pasta in, dont know if anyone else has found this.

Hope you have a gread day


----------



## bex123 (Aug 11, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Good luck Bex.
> 
> Do you have a bolus calculator on your pump? sorry I cant remember which pump you have.  Or is that you are misguessing the CHO you put in? We all do that sometimes, cont worry.
> 
> ...



yeah its that im messing up the ammount of carbs (mis guessing) packet stuff im ok with but im messing up anything in random ammounts silly things like grapes or mash or anything that doesnt come with a label my scales do help a bit but like i said i only have to be a little bit out with the carbs and it all goes wrong 
 yeah in terms of ready meals never belive the packets of youngs fish pie etc they are soooooo wrong its laughable!


----------



## shiv (Aug 11, 2010)

Bex have you had a look at that new book, the Carbs and Cals one? It's a picture book with photos of meals in different portions so you can try and more accurately guess what the carbs are. I don't know what all the meals in it are but it sounds like it might be good? Apparently it's quite small too, so it should in theory fit into a handbag (I have a Mary Poppins handbag so I'm sure it would fit in mine!)

I find things I can graze on like grapes hard to get right! I hate buffets because even though I try my hardest and keep track of what I'm eating, it always ends up with me going mega high.


----------



## bex123 (Aug 11, 2010)

shiv said:


> Bex have you had a look at that new book, the Carbs and Cals one? It's a picture book with photos of meals in different portions so you can try and more accurately guess what the carbs are. I don't know what all the meals in it are but it sounds like it might be good? Apparently it's quite small too, so it should in theory fit into a handbag (I have a Mary Poppins handbag so I'm sure it would fit in mine!)
> 
> I find things I can graze on like grapes hard to get right! I hate buffets because even though I try my hardest and keep track of what I'm eating, it always ends up with me going mega high.



hi shiv yeah i have that book its brilliant to a point but if its something thats not in there thats where i mess up lol.

 yeah i mess up with any kind of grazing , buffets , bbq's etc i guess its just going to have to be one of those trial and error situations


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 11, 2010)

bex, the dietician is Julie and she's AMAZING! I actually love her to bits!!! She's very petite and blonde, an utter star!

Reminds me, I must email her back!


----------



## rossoneri (Aug 12, 2010)

A quick query from a newbie to the forum, what does the pump group consist of?  Is it the people you had the pump training with?  What happens when you meet?  From what has been written here I guess you review how the control has been going since you last met and I expect you have the opportunity to chat with and to ask questions of your pump nurse, dietician etc.  Anything more?  

This intrigues me because I did not have anything like this when I started with a pump six months ago.  My pump training consisted of a morning session with the Roche rep - I have a Combo - and the diabetic nurse at my clinic who has the most pump expertise and it was just for me.  Since then I have just had the option of phoning the diabetes team if I had any issues or queries.  This approach suites me as I am fairly comfortable trying things out but I can also see that more support and, perhaps most importantly, the benefits of different peoples  perspectives and experiences, would have its advantages.  This is of course one of the appeals of this forum!


----------



## bex123 (Aug 12, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> A quick query from a newbie to the forum, what does the pump group consist of?  Is it the people you had the pump training with?  What happens when you meet?  From what has been written here I guess you review how the control has been going since you last met and I expect you have the opportunity to chat with and to ask questions of your pump nurse, dietician etc.  Anything more?
> 
> This intrigues me because I did not have anything like this when I started with a pump six months ago.  My pump training consisted of a morning session with the Roche rep - I have a Combo - and the diabetic nurse at my clinic who has the most pump expertise and it was just for me.  Since then I have just had the option of phoning the diabetes team if I had any issues or queries.  This approach suites me as I am fairly comfortable trying things out but I can also see that more support and, perhaps most importantly, the benefits of different peoples  perspectives and experiences, would have its advantages.  This is of course one of the appeals of this forum!



hi and welcome to the forum 
well both me and silentassasin go to bdec( bournemouth diabeties and endocrine(sp) center , when you get a pump there we do three sessions with a rep from roche (also we have the combo) and the pump nurse/dsn and a diatitian and they do this in groups so they can start a few people together , we then go back for a 2 week group pump review then a month group pump review then erm.. 3 month group pump review then a 6 month group pump review and so on then we have a big individual pump review and health check with the cosultant after a year , the pump review groups ae good to share experiances and problems review control and bash about ideas about things (my review yesterday we talked mainly about bubbles and mash potato lol) they are also there to help you build up the confience to use the more complicated setings on the pumps etc
hope this helps


----------



## rossoneri (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Bex for the both your welcome and the explanation.  It does sound very organised in Bournemouth.  Your response has also reminded me that I need to arrange a review with the diabetes team at my clinic.  I can see that the regular review scheduled for the first few months is useful because, as I sure you and the rest of your group are finding out, a lot happens in those first few days, weeks and months.  My less regular and less frequent contact with the team at my hospital in Berkshire has meant that when I do speak with them it is much more about the current issue(s) rather than reviewing everything that has happened since we last met.

Anyway I hope you were happy with the outcome of yesterday's session and that you are now able to have less bubbles and more mashed potato!


----------

